# How to activate 5.1 surround sound in Browsers?



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 11, 2022)

Try adding one of these:



> --try-supported-channel-layouts
> --force-wave-audio
> --disable-audio-output-resampler



to the target path of the shortcut that's on your desktop.

will look something like this:


> "C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe" *--try-supported-channel-layouts*









Got the info from this video


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 11, 2022)

Use this page to test if your browser is supporting delivering decoded 5.1:
AAC Multichannel Playback Test (fraunhofer.de)


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 15, 2022)

CityCultivator said:


> Use this page to test if your browser is supporting delivering decoded 5.1:
> AAC Multichannel Playback Test (fraunhofer.de)


Ty


----------

